# Skype and faxes.



## paulfrottawa (Jun 22, 2012)

Is there a fax program in the ports that can use skype to send a fax*?*

It would be handy.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 22, 2012)

New contribution to the list:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts


----------

